# Please help me out!



## BriWolfi

i have no idea what is up with my period and my cervix for 3-4 days my cervix has generally been medium low and hard like your nose and wet at times. I am 3/4 days late for my period i have tryed heating pad on the abs, hot bath, i have been listening to relaxing music. Still no period last time i had sex was june or begining of july. I got my period last month and that was a few days late. Me and my bf are always safe and i am not on the pill. please help me out i dont need my mom getting angry with me and saying rude things.


----------



## honey915

First off please don't feel about for cervix as you don't want an infection pregnant or not. Secondly get a test. If you are already late for your period and you are pregnant then the test should be accurate. I would establish if you are pregnant before panicking. How regular are your cycles usually? If they are usually a few days out then it may be nothing to worry about. Good luck


----------



## ClairAye

honey915 said:


> First off please don't feel about for cervix as you don't want an infection pregnant or not. Secondly get a test. If you are already late for your period and you are pregnant then the test should be accurate. I would establish if you are pregnant before panicking. How regular are your cycles usually? If they are usually a few days out then it may be nothing to worry about. Good luck

I would just echo all of this! Good luck!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

If you arent on the pill.. then generally speaking, its never safe. Lol. Even then.. my third child is a pill baby.
If you got your period in july, and haven't had sex since before then, id say your safe. Test though. I also second the whole 'dont feel around for your cervix' it doesnt really tell you much any how


----------



## BriWolfi

i wash my hands before going in, normally i can tell when i will get my period for how my cervix is. I can't just go and buy and take it home my mom will flip out seeing it. if i take it at my boyfriend's house he'll be panicking and other things. i was hoping to find some help besides the internet saying yep your preg. take a few tests be 100% you are then good luck...


----------



## BriWolfi

plus the condom never broke or had a hole he checks before and after. i have had on and off cramps every time i think about it it goes away then once i go dink i feel a little back pain and ab area cramps


----------



## skyesmom

can't you buy a test and do it in a public bathroom? if it's negative you just throw it away and that's it.


----------



## missk1989

Buy it in the supermarket and do it in the toilets there. I have done it before.


----------



## BriWolfi

do you people know of ways to induce a period?


----------



## ClairAye

But you can't know unless you test. If you have no privacy at home to do it then use a public bathroom as others said. Could it be possible that you are stressing about being pregnant and the stress has made you late?


----------



## BriWolfi

i believe its stress, i cant find a way to relax i tryed music and yoga, and tryed some excersis and i play sims and i cant concentrate on what im doing because im thinking about how i havent started


----------



## BriWolfi

i will be taking a test later tonight... are faint positive a real positive? i heard about there being faint positives


----------



## BriWolfi

test is negative! so its stress, now how do i get aunt flow here before Tuesday?


----------



## missk1989

Just chill out!


----------



## BriWolfi

my mother is getting upset and it has me a little stressed, im trying to relax and constantly telling myself i am not pregnant.


----------



## skyesmom

is there any specific reason why you would love to have your AF before Tuesday? you are young and your period can be off from time to time. you can repeat the test over the coming days if one test isn't enough to put your mind at ease.


----------



## BriWolfi

tueday is when it would be a missed period.. i looked at the test again and there is a very faint line in the results i told my mom and she didnt get angry she was just upset


----------



## skyesmom

good that you told your mom! Repeat the test in a few days, as it could be just an evaporation line - which is a very faint line that sometimes appears on "faulty" test when you are actually not pregnant. Glad your mom is being supportive.


----------



## BriWolfi

skyesmom said:


> good that you told your mom! Repeat the test in a few days, as it could be just an evaporation line - which is a very faint line that sometimes appears on "faulty" test when you are actually not pregnant. Glad your mom is being supportive.

yeah she is and she understands whats it like an stuff. my mom told me if i don't start tomorrow at all then she'll take me to buy a brand name test to take. i took a off brand name so the result may be if-e. i am so very nervous and stressed out.


----------



## AP

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-pregnancy-only-guidelines-using-section.html

Please feel free to start a new thread if pregnancy is confirmed


----------

